# 2012 nissan sentra base model 4 to 5 lug nut conversion kit



## vicicarus (Jan 31, 2018)

Thank you in advance for any and all help provided,

I am looking for a 4 to 5 lug nut adaptor but I am having trouble finding a set. Was this model/year of sentra conversion kit not made? I'm trying to get better looking wheel set for my car. Any ideas/suggestion?


----------



## h8604601 (3 mo ago)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

vicicarus said:


> Thank you in advance for any and all help provided,
> 
> I am looking for a 4 to 5 lug nut adaptor but I am having trouble finding a set. Was this model/year of sentra conversion kit not made? I'm trying to get better looking wheel set for my car. Any ideas/suggestion?


Check out this web site: 5 Lug Conversion Kit


----------

